# Ruby - a selection of pictures from the last year..



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

It's been a while since we posted any pictures of Ruby so I thought I'd put a few of my favourite pictures of her from the last year...

This was on her 1st birthday...










Hiding (!!) in the daffodils..










Her favourite spot on our bed..










Muddy stream - must be time for a lie down!










Does anyone need a model to advertise dog shampoo?










Need a haircut..










And finally, Ruby with her new playmate, Pepper, who we are picking up from Jukee Doodles on 1st October.










We've had a great 1st year with Ruby and are looking forward to the next one with her and Pepper.

H
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW Great set of pics! and so cute with little pepper!!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow gr8 photos she is stunning and pepper is so cute


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh, She's lovely! (and Pepper is so cute!) I bet you get so many positive reactions when people see Ruby. She looks like a toy dog.
Where do you usually walk her, we'll look out for you when Kipper's allowed out. (still 2 1/2 weeks to go!)
Pip X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ruby's coat is amazing! I've never seen a dog with such a defined white marking as they usually seem to blur or fade especially as they get older. Great pics, thanks for sharing. 

Clare
x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Pippa

Yes, we get stopped a lot when we are out with Ruby. You'll find tat generally with Cockapoos!

We go to lots of different places with Ruby, Farnham Park is our favourite as it's really safe and has lots of different areas depending on what kind of walk you want to do. We also go to Fleet Pond, Velmead Common, Tweseldown, and if we need a quick walk we take her to Calthorpe (often followed by a drink in the Oat Sheaf!).

Hopefully we'll bump in to you out and about - but maybe we'll meet you on 9th October?

H
x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Have to say that last pic is exactly what my older girl looked like when I introduced the puppy!
The " ummm can you people, who sort everything for me, please do something about this .... thing!"


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

gorgeous pictures  bet you can't wait to get pepper home! we can't wait for poppy


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ruby's coat is amazing! I've never seen a dog with such a defined white marking as they usually seem to blur or fade especially as they get older. Great pics, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Clare
> x


Thanks Clare. She's lovely when she's clean! She was much whiter when she was a puppy - I guess her coat was more defined when it was shorter.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Pippa
> 
> Yes, we get stopped a lot when we are out with Ruby. You'll find tat generally with Cockapoos!
> 
> ...


Hi Helen,

Yes, hopefully 9th will be Kippers first trip out of the rucksack!!
My brother walks his 2 dogs in all those places too so I expect we'll probably join them to get the lay of the land a bit before we venture out on our own!!

I wish we could get out this weekend with the forecast being so good!

Roll on 9th Oct!

Pip x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Ruby, especially like the one with little Pepper too. Look forward to seeing them and you in October.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Helen, Ruby is breathtakingly beautiful, what gorgeous photos too 
I'm sure she will soon love having your adorable wee Pepper home too


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Love these pictures of Ruby. I agree with Ali, Ruby is indeed breathtaking and now having met her she is such a sweetie too....Love her J xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruby is such a lovely looking cockapoo.... she reminds me of a cream filled choccy biscuit ... and I love biscuits  

Lovely pics thank you Helen xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ruby is a beauty, her coat is just so rich and chocolaty.... cant wait to follow there progress together x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing se t of photos, love the one with Pepper.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! So lovely  I bet she turns a lot of heads


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing pictures! I really hope pepper and ruby are the best of friends  looks like you've had a fantastic year!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Just noticed that you are in Newquay - we are staying at The Hotel in Watergate Bay until Weds so we should look out for each other!!! Ruby has had great fun on the beach this afternoon! You're so lucky to live down here!


----------

